# Sunday's Show and Tell....5/5/19



## jd56 (May 5, 2019)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.
Picked up another bike for my grandson.
Also another Schwinn (American) 






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 5, 2019)

I know this might be a first here.
Last week, a dear friend of my of over 40 years made me this quilt for a late retirement / 55th birthday present.
Last year , one of her quilts earned 3rd place at the Virginia state fair state wide quilt competition.
The first picture - the pattern is actually a Sudoku puzzle. It came with squares of fabric to solve it.
The work and time that went into making this is crazy.


----------



## mike j (May 5, 2019)

Picked up this handsome devil yesterday at Trexlertown. Had no desire to get another bike, have no idea what it is, but I seem to be drawn to the crusty, musty & generally forlorn.


----------



## dfa242 (May 5, 2019)

Just acquired this cash register that came out of a 1920s motorcycle/bicycle shop in Connecticut.


----------



## JKT (May 5, 2019)

I picked up a pretty nice Raleigh Super Record that needs a touch of cleaning to resell and a old ships wheel for décor .. its quite heavy and is about 40" across..


----------



## JKT (May 5, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> Just acquired this cash register that came out of a 1920s motorcycle/bicycle shop in Connecticut.
> View attachment 991730
> 
> View attachment 991733



Your cash register is awesome !!


----------



## tryder (May 5, 2019)

mike j said:


> Picked up this handsome devil yesterday at Trexlertown. Had no desire to get another bike, have no idea what it is, but I seem to be drawn to the crusty, musty & generally forlorn.
> 
> View attachment 991705



It's a Westfield built 20" frame bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2019)

A new pair of kicks


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2019)

Yogi Bear fans..... 1970 Yogi radio works great and still has the box and



 ear buds.......


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2019)

Another 1970 item...The TNT 8 track player,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




,,


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2019)

Tricycles anyone? The Red is a small iver johnson and the orig paint is a Velo King. Going to restore the iver for my Grandson. I restored this other IJ velocipede for my daughter 25 yrs ago. The Velo probably will be sold.


----------



## Kstone (May 5, 2019)

We moved out of my 500 square foot tiny apartment from my stag days 
And into a 3 bedroom house fit for actual human life. Bahaha. So we decided to buy a nice couch...I'm basically in love with this thing. Its comfier than my bed












Then there was a local call for entries for a solo show, so I hurried my arse up and finished some art pieces










Piggly wiggly




And my mom really wants flower pots....so I got on the pottery wheel and didnt make too much of a fool of myself


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 5, 2019)

A small LOT of Delta light parts among some other bits. I love this light lens , wish i knew what bike it's for.


----------



## TR6SC (May 5, 2019)

A friend had a father who passed away a number of years ago. This South Bend 10K lathe has been sitting idle since then. Last week his mom finally went. He called me up and said, "Come and get it!"  


It's the real thing. Forward, backward, three speed ratios, plus a back gear. It had auto feed along the bed axis and in the cross slide. 




The feed rates and TPI chart even has the British Cycle Thread pitch of 26. 





Overall the lathe is in very good shape. No abuse and no excess wear. The ways still show original machining marks. A bit of surface rust has crept into the bright parts, but a little emory and buffing will straighten that out.


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2019)

Picked up a few things...NW coast basket ...4cyl rc motor know nothing about but it’s for a airplane. Elmer fudd doll  glass... some bike emphera...a lighter art and misc art...


----------



## barneyguey (May 5, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> A friend had a father who passed away a number of years ago. This South Bend 10K lathe has been sitting idle since then. Last week his mom finally went. He called me up and said, "Come and get it!"  View attachment 991852
> It's the real thing. Forward, backward, three speed ratios, plus a back gear. It had auto feed along the bed axis and in the cross slide.
> 
> View attachment 991853
> ...



South Bend lathes are great. I used to run one every day at work. Well made machines!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 5, 2019)

Did anyone else notice if you sweep up and down on your phone over the image it looks like the gears are turning?

My Dad still has one of these he's not using anymore...

@TR6SC


----------



## Jay81 (May 5, 2019)

Well I hit the mother load. My brother decided to sell the rest of his bike stuff, along with some other random stuff. 
Most of this will be for sale, and will be posted in the appropriate forums as I have time to go through it and price it. Keeping a few goodies for myself.
Filled my pickup and a utility trailer, still have a couple more loads to go back for over the next couple weeks.

My haul includes EVERYTHING you see in this attic space:













































and more:





























Keeping this '37 Glidacycle:




And this Alexander Rocket bike (frame and fork are repop)


----------



## Jay81 (May 5, 2019)

A few more pics:










































Then as my dad and I are unloading all this stuff, I noticed a guy two houses down from me, had this porcelain top table out to the curb in the trash. So we grabbed it and carried it back to my house. Has two leaves that store under the main top. I have a similar table in my kitchen, but it's white with red accents.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 5, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> A few more pics:
> 
> View attachment 991945
> 
> ...



Just when I thought I did okay this week! Great score Jay!


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 5, 2019)

I’ve had a good week. Lots of stuff landed in my stash

I scored a nice seat for a future project





I picked up two Tamiya Clodbuster chassis 







The I bought two working laser disc players and a few movies






The remotes are the size of a vcr tape [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (May 5, 2019)

I pick up a few bikes and assorted other bicycle related stuff but check out this 24 inch Shelby original and extremely clean, shiny bright chrome, double pinstrips on the rims, don’t know how long the batteries were in the tank but the horn work, ducktail fender too, rocket ray, truss rod front end!


----------



## SimpleMan (May 5, 2019)

2019 so far has been awesome for picking for me so far. Flea market yesterday yielded some interesting stuff.... A hand painted sign, a Toledo stool, some fiberglass playground ride on toys, and a TOC cast iron bell with an Ohio farm equipment company’s name.

 Also picked up a 1967 Bonneville wagon....been working on this deal for about 8 months. It’s not perfect but really solid compared to our Ohio cars. It was built in California , bought new at McKissick Pontiac and has lived it’s whole life in San Leandro. Still has it’s black plates on it and original selling dealer license plate frame. A friend of mine lived there and brought it back with him.  Gonna go through it mechanically, lower it mildly, add some Astro Supreme style mags and white walls and drive it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 5, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> I’ve had a good week. Lots of stuff landed in my stash
> 
> I scored a nice seat for a future project
> View attachment 991992
> ...



Friend of mine has some laser disc movies he wants to sell , pm me if you're interested


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 5, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> Friend of mine has some laser disc movies he wants to sell , pm me if you're interested




Thanks for the offer. I like to go out a rummage for stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (May 5, 2019)

Few things here this week. One thing in the mail.  Cwc 2 schwinns. A couple tanks and a Columbia sign. And a killer set of lobdell wheels with Schwinn brake. Also a set of like new Carlisle gum walls.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

Happy Cinco De Mayo !


----------



## Mike Franco (May 5, 2019)

Few license plates and a siren don't know why I picked up the siren LOL


----------



## KingSized HD (May 5, 2019)

Radio Scooter



(well insured based on the stickers)


----------



## buickmike (May 5, 2019)

They said somebody makes gaskets for pancake horn... I m gonna recommend people learn to fabricate. I didn't even know they came with gaskets. -only that they are hard to find and expensive when u do find them.(the horns)


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> A friend had a father who passed away a number of years ago. This South Bend 10K lathe has been sitting idle since then. Last week his mom finally went. He called me up and said, "Come and get it!"  View attachment 991852
> It's the real thing. Forward, backward, three speed ratios, plus a back gear. It had auto feed along the bed axis and in the cross slide.
> 
> View attachment 991853
> ...




That is one nice piece of machinery there.......


----------



## mynameislegion (May 5, 2019)

MLC and AA stuff.
I always spend every nickel I have with few regrets. It is difficult to choose where to spend your money as there is just so much good stuff there.
 I missed some stellar stuff and dropped the ball on a few things I should have jumped on.
 Great events. I hope they continue.


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2019)

buickmike said:


> They said somebody makes gaskets for pancake horn... I m gonna recommend people learn to fabricate. I didn't even know they came with gaskets. -only that they are hard to find and expensive when u do find them.(the horns)
> 
> View attachment 992166




Nice work, but what I want to know is where did you get a box of Ka-Booms! ???


----------



## buickmike (May 5, 2019)

Catfish; I've been in this game a long time- I'm gonna guess the box is over 10 years old. I was in store one time and I glanced at the boxes and noticed the graphics had been changed to a non violent style. That said I bought it and it was never opened. I just discarded the inner packaging a couple years ago. As I swear I just checked freshness date and it said June 94


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Catfish; I've been in this game a long time- I'm gonna guess the box is over 10 years old. I was in store one time and I glanced at the boxes and noticed the graphics had been changed to a non violent style. That said I bought it and it was never opened. I just discarded the inner packaging a couple years ago. As I swear I just checked freshness date and it said June 94



Thanks. I loved them as a kid. Had not seen them since the early 70s.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 5, 2019)

Why do I have this new strain of illness?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (May 5, 2019)

... Just got this 3 tone "restored" '52 Black Phantom off of feebay ... It's a great rider! ... Thanks to member @tomsjack for posting the link ...


----------



## troy boy (May 5, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Why do I have this new strain of illness?View attachment 992462View attachment 992463
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troy boy (May 5, 2019)

Bent woody If you need flat belts I can make them Brian


----------



## troy boy (May 5, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo !
> 
> View attachment 992119
> 
> View attachment 992120


----------



## troy boy (May 5, 2019)

Nice bike Mark I really wanted that bike but But could not swing it  congrats


----------



## stezell (May 6, 2019)

I picked up this ladies prewar Hawthorne badged CWC bike the other day. Still has the battery tray with switch for the lit rack, Delta horn assembly in the tank and wiring to the headlight, 1949 Evansville, IN liscense plate, and to top it off a JC Higgins lock on the trusses. It was definitely top of the line back in her day, I'm digging the paint scheme as well. Sorry I thought I sent this last night guys.
Sean


----------



## Jay81 (May 6, 2019)

Here's some more stuff I got in yesterday's haul. Tons of old bicycle photos, including some tin type photos, lots of old sales brochures and catalogs, some badges and lots of misc ephemera. Way too much to post pics of everything, but here's some samples. Some really cool stuff in here. I'm really diggin' that Indian brochure.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 6, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Here's some more stuff I got in yesterday's haul. Tons of old bicycle photos, including some tin type photos, lots of old sales brochures and catalogs, some badges and lots of misc ephemera. Way too much to post pics of everything, but here's some samples. Some really cool stuff in here. I'm really diggin' that Indian brochure.
> 
> View attachment 992656
> 
> ...



I'm interested in a better pic of this badge. And curious if you might have got a badge with this shape.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2019)

A late entry to the weekly Show & Tell thread.

Snatched up a couple much needed items at the Cyclone Coasters swap to help complete 2 bikes.












A very nice gift from a fellow Cabe member arrived in the mail. Thanks @volksboy57 !


----------



## Jay81 (May 7, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'm interested in a better pic of this badge. And curious if you might have got a badge with this shape.View attachment 992693View attachment 992694
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Sorry I don't have a badge to match that shape. But here's a few more pics of the Pelham badge.


----------



## biggermustache (Aug 16, 2019)

Any interest in selling the Evansville plate? It's where I live.


----------



## biggermustache (Aug 16, 2019)




----------

